# repowering an old all nation NW-2



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi folks!
here is one of my latest projects, to repowering and old all nation EMD NW-2
The original engine was developed with two type of transmission a single motor 4 wheel drive or single horizontal motor 8 wheel drive. the one on my table is one with a single vertical motor (AA 11) so I decide to re powering the unit using P&D transmission and NWSL semi scale wheels.
Some mayor modification needs to solve the truck short length, but the parts are ready for that.
here some pictures.
















Andre.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They sure had some odd powertrains in HO stuff.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> They sure had some odd powertrains in HO stuff.


True, but I believe that is "O" scale 

As usual, Andre, excellent workmanship. Ever think about a career as a custom model maker? 

Carl


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

correct is an O scale!.



> Ever think about a career as a custom model maker


is so expensive the labor hours that i can't compete with China.
Andre.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I didn't see any pickups, must be 2-rail.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

This is going to be a neat locomotive when completed; with that cast body, it's going to be heavy. With adequate power, it should be a strong puller.
The NW-2 was a 1,000 hp locomotive; I hope there's a second (forward) exhaust stack lying around waiting to be installed. What paint scheme will go on the body?


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

rrbill said:


> This is going to be a neat locomotive when completed; with that cast body, it's going to be heavy. With adequate power, it should be a strong puller.
> The NW-2 was a 1,000 hp locomotive; I hope there's a second (forward) exhaust stack lying around waiting to be installed. What paint scheme will go on the body?


Thank you for your comments.
the paint scheme will be Maine central (green)
Andre.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the last update.
skeleton frame and motor almost done.
the motor original came without flywheel but NWSL sell in few sizes.








Andre.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Using the roller pick up from a scraped Williams GP I solved the problem!
the space between the wheels is exactly the Williams pick up roller length.
















Andre.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I saw a bunch of brass parts on e bay the other day, a lot were O gauge.
It was ending in minutes so there was not enough time to tell you.

Do you ever search e bay for brass junk lots?
If you don't maybe you should, some may be useful to you with all the brass work you do. :thumbsup:

Looking good, I for one is watching.:thumbsup:


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

big ed said:


> I saw a bunch of brass parts on e bay the other day, a lot were O gauge.
> It was ending in minutes so there was not enough time to tell you.
> 
> Do you ever search e bay for brass junk lots?
> ...


thanks for the tip!
Andre.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

this looks truly amazing. cant wait to see finished product


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Today was the first run, to see if everything run ok and issues.
dang, a lot!...but you know what, is so exiting to resolve them!!
bottom line run smooth, just need to solve the 3 point for banked curves.
Andre.


----------

